# Is anybody an expert on early Rem 760's (also 740 mag latches)?



## garndawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got a rifle, handed down from my father, that I'm looking to work on a bit.

It's an early Remington 760 carbine, S/N 500XXX.  No idea of the year.  It has the solid, one-pc slide tube with the end cap pinned/preened on.  Basically, you unscrew the slide tube to disassemble everything. No endcap bolt/screw.  As a result, my dad had a barrel clamp swivel put on it, as the endcap swivel like on later models wouldn't work.

If you look at the following diagram, my rifle doesn't have the o-ring #5 or bolt #27, also I don't think I can remove the bolt #7, but haven't tried yet.
http://www.urban-armory.com/diagrams/rem760.htm

Anyhow, that's a brief description of what I'm working with.

Basically, I'd like to do two things to the rifle:

(A) Remove the barrel clamp and install a slide tube swivel.  I would imagine this would require replacing the slide tube.  Also, I don't think my current slide tube has an indention for the o-ring that I see on the above parts lists.  The forearm has a slight rattle and I'm wondering if a new slide tube + ring would eliminate that.  I'm looking at the following parts and wondering if anyone might know if they'd work or not.

Slide Tube: Rem P/N F91438
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=956686

Slide tube ring: Rem P/N F15215
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/default.aspx?productNumber=193554

(B) The other thing, I'd like to replace the magazine release lever (part #38 on the diagram) with something a little easier to use.  I believe this is common to the 74 series semiautos.  The current one requires two bare hands to release the magazine.  Gloves just won't work.  I've seen different releases for this rifle on Brownell's and Midway (#0 thru #4) and can only assume one of these is longer and easier to work with.  But there are no pics to help with the decision.  Has anybody done this before?  (Note: I think the ramline 10 rd mags came with a spare mag latch at one time, I assume to deal with this issue.  Anybody?)

Thanks for all the advice in advance...


----------



## deadend (Jan 13, 2011)

Keep the barrel band. The tube is not strong enough and is commonly bent from sling pressure.


----------



## Tacklebox (Jan 23, 2011)

Never had to do any work on mine. But was wondering if you got the 10rnd mag to work. Or know of a larger capacity mag that fits the 760. My self have this in a 308.thanks


----------



## density1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have looked into the magazine releases a little bit before. I think the larger the size number the bigger the release is. Also there are two different styles (old and new). Here is a like to Numrich:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=4340

At the bottom of page 6 of the parts list are a couple of pictures of the latches. Hope this helps.


----------



## garndawg (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the response, guys.

Tacklebox, I've tried the Triple K's without much success.  I can get them to feed, but only after playing around with the seating and such.  Basically useless in a "if you really need it" situation.  As a result, I've stocked up on a few more factory mags.  I still have the issue with the mag release getting them out, though...

Density1: I see a couple of latches, but one of them is the type I have.  The other three options have no pics, and are out of stock anyway.  I suppose I could just order all of them and return the ones that didn't work, but that seems wasteful.

I'll prowl the boards for a 10-rd Ramline (that still has the extended mag release in it) and see if that works, too.

Thanks again...


----------



## density1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got the Ramline 10 round mag some years ago. It came with a plastic release. To me, it looks like the 'new' style release in the Numrich picture. It worked for a while but the plastic wore flat some, where it contacted the magazine. Then it stopped holding the magazine securely and I had feeding issues. I might have another Ramline release laying around in a parts bin. If I do and it is in good shape, I'll send it to you.


----------



## garndawg (Jan 27, 2011)

Density1: I'd appreciate that.  Which one of those Numrich releases did it look like?


----------



## density1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I found the release. I *think* that it is like the 'new style' shown on the Numrich site. Don't really know. I found an old Rem 742 trigger group to put it on.  It should be similar to your trigger group. I *think* the orginal release is an 'old style' as seen in the Numrich pictures.

Here is the Ramline release. Note the long tang of the spring laying on the floor of the trigger group.







[/IMG]

Here is a photo of the orginal and the Ramline releases seen side by side.






Here is the orginal release installed in the trigger group. (Old style) ?






If you want the Ramline, PM me with your address to send it to. The Ramline is a hard plastic. It will wear as time and use goes by.


----------

